
IBM Outages - fasicle
https://cloud.ibm.com/status?selected=status
======
blakesterz
I've been using SoftLayer for about ... I'm actually not sure. I think I
started someplace that SoftLayer bought and then IBM bought SoftLayer. So I
think I've been with them for about 15 years in some form. It's been so many
years I can't even be sure how many. About 5 years ago I started using AWS and
so for about 5 years I've been using both. I can not believe how much better
AWS has been at the most basic things. I use nothing even remotely fancy, just
some "servers" (call them VPS or EC2 or Bare Metal or whatever you want) to
run some websites. Nothing is balanced or behind anything special or anything
at all interesting.

SoftLayer has server times (I want to say 6? More than one less than 10) just
lost a server on me. Just POOF gone. The number of emails I get from them is
INSANE and I can't figure out how to limit them. There's constantly a problem
at a datacenter. I don't know which ones to worry about. Sometimes things go
read only for no reason. The list has gone on and on. My god, that new portal
at IBM is HELL to use.

Thing is, I never even knew how bad it is there until I started using AWS.
It's not a daily thing, or even a monthly thing, but it's for sure been once
or twice a year some serious issue has caused trouble at SL. I have had maybe
one problem with AWS in 5 years?

Tried complaining, but I'm way too small to matter. Like others have said
"It's that bad". Sooner than later things will be all moved over.

------
leetrout
Using IBM and Oracle cloud in a past role was a pain.

IBMs “Watson cloud” had an incident of some sort, in some region, every single
day.

It made me wonder if they were being honest and other providers don’t own up
to everything or if it was just that bad.

The cloud console was miserably slow as well.

~~~
flotwig
I STILL can't figure out how to unsubscribe from those incident alerts.
There's no link in the email to manage notification settings, and their
website is unusable, so I just send them to spam now.

I do think that they were being "more honest" than other cloud providers,
since I've noticed that almost every PAAS or SAAS will have brief outages for
small sections of the userbase that aren't mentioned on their status page,
either out of laziness or for the PR.

~~~
shrikant
> I STILL can't figure out how to unsubscribe from those incident alerts.
> There's no link in the email to manage notification settings, and their
> website is unusable, so I just send them to spam now.

Are you me? :)

Seriously though, the email alerts I've been getting (for the last 4 years I
think?) have some sort of link in the footer that says "To change your Email
Preferences, please go to [...]".

However, it's annoying right off the bat because it requires you to log in
with some ancient set of credentials. When I finally got it working and logged
in, I saw that all notifications/alerts are disabled anyway, and yet I end up
getting a bunch of alert spam!

~~~
flotwig
> I saw that all notifications/alerts are disabled anyway, and yet I end up
> getting a bunch of alert spam!

Yup, that matches my experience, that's (partially) why I called the site
"unusable"

------
panzagl
I can't help but think these outages are just IBM trying to remind us they're
in the cloud business too...

------
cultus
Can you get fired now for buying IBM?

~~~
2OEH8eoCRo0
I actively avoid Oracle and IBM and the companies that use their products when
job hunting.

------
buhrmi
When the cloud is down and nobody cares. Shows you how relevant it is.

~~~
robohoe
What? Cloud is very relevant. Unless you mean IBM and Oracle cloud...yeah
those are irrelevant.

------
hangonhn
Not sure anyone has used them or evaluated them before, but their literature
used to go around claiming 100% uptime, which I found absurd. Unless someone
has a plan for every conceivable threat (nuclear bomb, asteroid hitting the
earth), no one should claim 100% uptime. More recent literature now claims
99.99% but even that might be too much.

------
bithavoc
What reason would one have to use IBM Cloud? Honest question, what is their
advantage?

~~~
Graphguy
Really good Kubernetes (managed OpenShift as well) and Object Storage services
(Cloud Object Storage). The Object Storage in particular has awesome
durability and easy to use cross-regional capabilities where data is
distributed across multiple MZRs in a region/continent VMWare, solid database
options like Cloudant, and Watson APIs. Bare metal machines, no egress fees
for databases.

Disclosure: I work for IBM.

------
chaoticmass
Seems like something is going on in Dallas.

------
yami-sama
if you do use IBM cloud, you deserve.

